# sata_nv NCQ hd - kernel panics (aka paging neddy seagoon)

## mikers456

Okay, I gots me a doozie.  Could be a drive that is yet to be blacklisted, could be a kernel bug.  I'm 99% sure it is not a hardware problem.

I don't post much cause I can usually find solutions by searching, but this one has me stumped.

Summary: Kernel version (gentoo-sources) 2.6.20 and 2.6.22 allow my first two sata_nv drives (sda, sdb) to work fine.  But when I try to access my other two drives (sdc, sdd) I get hard lockups and errors like this:

```
MCE

CPU 0: 4 bank 4:b200000000070f0f

ata3:SRST failed (errno=-19)

ata3:reset failed (errno=-19) retry in 10 sec

This is *NOT* a software problem!

Please contact your hardware vendor

TSC 736629147e
```

The kicker: This setup worked fine with 2.6.18 gentoo-sources for, oh, like 1 year WITH NO CRASHES AT ALL.  In fact, I can go back and my problems will go away (along with all NCQ support)

My suspicion: Maxtor drives are not behaving wrt NCQ (should be blacklisted)

Why I would like help:  I'm stuck on what to try next, I would like to move beyond 2.6.18 -- but not being able to use half my drives is sort of frustrating.  Any and all suggestions will be entertained.

The gory details:

MB: Asus A8N-E (CK804 chipset)

PROC: AMD X2 3800+

HDs: sda/ata1: Seagate ST3300622AS; sdb/ata2: WDC WD2500JS-00MVB1; sdc/ata3: Maxtor 7H500F0; sdd/ata4: Maxtor 7H500F0

kernel: kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.20-gentoo-r8; amd64

dmesg sayz:

```
libata version 2.00 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: version 3.2

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: Using ADMA mode

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000004480 ctl 0xFFFFC200000044A0 bmdma 0xD800 irq 23

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000004580 ctl 0xFFFFC200000045A0 bmdma 0xD808 irq 23

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 586072368 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 1

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 488397168 sectors: LBA48

ata2.00: ata2: dev 0 multi count 1

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3300622AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ata1: bounce limit 0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, segment boundary 0xFFFFFFFF, hw segs 61

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD2500JS-00M 10.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ata2: bounce limit 0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, segment boundary 0xFFFFFFFF, hw segs 61

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: Using ADMA mode

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000006480 ctl 0xFFFFC200000064A0 bmdma 0xC400 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000006580 ctl 0xFFFFC200000065A0 bmdma 0xC408 irq 22

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 976773168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata3.00: ata3: dev 0 multi count 1

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata4.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 976773168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata4.00: ata4: dev 0 multi count 1

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 7H500F0   HA43 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ata3: bounce limit 0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, segment boundary 0xFFFFFFFF, hw segs 61

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 7H500F0   HA43 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ata4: bounce limit 0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, segment boundary 0xFFFFFFFF, hw segs 61

pata_amd 0000:00:06.0: version 0.2.7

ata: 0x170 IDE port busy

ata: conflict with ide1

ata5: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xF000 irq 14

ata6: DUMMY

scsi4 : pata_amd

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x1F7

scsi5 : pata_amd

ata1: EH in ADMA mode, notifier 0x0 notifier_error 0x0 gen_ctl 0x1501000 status 0x500

ata1: CPB 0: ctl_flags 0x1f, resp_flags 0x1

ata1: Resetting port

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete
```

The above was the output of `dmesg | grep -i ata`. What the above means is that there is no problem _initially_ detecting and configuring the drives.  If I go to do any serious disk access (like mount the partitions or run FSCK since both are broken from previous crashes) I get another crash.  The symptoms seem to be consistent: (1) No problem with initial setup, I can get drive info without a hitch through hdparm (2) mounting usually succeeds (3) fsck.jfs on /dev/sdc* or /dev/sdd* does not (4) Reading or writing to partitions in any _large_ quantity (eg. > 2MB) causes kernel panic in libata somewhere. (5) kernel attempts to reset drives (soft reset SRST) but fails, retries after waiting and then hard-locks machine (6) behaviour with /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd seems almost identical.

Interrupts:

```
willdkers ata # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0       CPU1

  0:       4373    1242260   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:         39      10360   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:        754     141338   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 14:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      libata

 15:          0         73   IO-APIC-edge      ide1

 17:          0         15   IO-APIC-fasteoi   aic7xxx

 18:        730     283428   IO-APIC-fasteoi   nvidia

 20:       2509     980615   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb2

 21:          0          2   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1

 22:         13       2883   IO-APIC-fasteoi   libata, NVidia CK804

 23:       2023     563379   IO-APIC-fasteoi   libata, eth0

NMI:        209        280

LOC:    1246668    1246646

ERR:          0
```

What I've tried:

- NCQ _is_ on, as per above dmesg stuff:

```
ata3.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 976773168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

...

ata4.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 976773168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)
```

- The libata faq http://linux-ata.org/faq.html says:  *Quote:*   

> Enabling, disabling and checking NCQ
> 
> How do I enable NCQ?
> 
>  How do I disable NCQ?
> ...

 

Okay, so trying this I get:

```
willdkers ata # echo 1 > /sys/block/sdc/device/queue_depth

-bash: /sys/block/sdc/device/queue_depth: Permission denied
```

Hmm... lets try hdparm instead:

```
willdkers ata # hdparm -Q 1 /dev/sdc

/dev/sdc:

 setting DMA queue_depth to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_QDMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 HDIO_GET_QDMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
```

Okay, so I can't turn NCQ off.

COMPLETE DMESG:

```
Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (root@willdkers) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #1 SMP Thu Aug 2 14:03:19 MDT 2007

Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/md1 md=1,/dev/sda2, /dev/sdb2 lockd.nlm_udpport=4001 lockd.nlm_tcpport=4001

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff0000 - 000000007fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff3000 - 0000000080000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524272) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x00000000000f7560

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007fff3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007fff30c0

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x00000001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000007fff9880

ACPI: MCFG (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007fff9a80

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007fff97c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000007fff0000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524272) 1 entries of 3200 used

NUMA: Using 63 for the hash shift.

Using node hash shift of 63

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007fff0000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   524272

On node 0 totalpages: 524175

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1192 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2751 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7111 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 513065 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Nosave address range: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)

PERCPU: Allocating 36352 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 515816

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/md1 md=1,/dev/sda2, /dev/sdb2 lockd.nlm_udpport=4001 lockd.nlm_tcpport=4001

md: Will configure md1 (super-block) from /dev/sda2,, below.

Unknown boot option `lockd.nlm_udpport=4001': ignoring

Unknown boot option `lockd.nlm_tcpport=4001': ignoring

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 921e000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 2058324k/2097088k available (2756k kernel code, 38376k reserved, 1035k data, 328k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4023.08 BogoMIPS (lpj=8046178)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Freeing SMP alternatives: 32k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12564491

Detected 12.564 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4020.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=8041949)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ stepping 02

CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff -91 cycles, maxerr 726 cycles)

Brought up 2 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

Disabling vsyscall due to use of PM timer

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PM timer.

time.c: Detected 2010.316 MHz processor.

migration_cost=418

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 *4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPCA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4800-0x487f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4880-0x48ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: 9000-afff

  MEM window: d3000000-d4ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 88000000-880fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: d0000000-d2ffffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1679k freed

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1186131147.400:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 3.2 (2007/01/02) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0b.0

PCI: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:0b.0

PCI: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0c.0

PCI: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:0c.0

PCI: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0e.0

PCI: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:0e.0

PCI: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie03]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 6 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: version 3.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: Using ADMA mode

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000004480 ctl 0xFFFFC200000044A0 bmdma 0xD800 irq 23

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000004580 ctl 0xFFFFC200000045A0 bmdma 0xD808 irq 23

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 586072368 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 1

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 488397168 sectors: LBA48

ata2.00: ata2: dev 0 multi count 1

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3300622AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ata1: bounce limit 0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, segment boundary 0xFFFFFFFF, hw segs 61

SCSI device sda: 586072368 512-byte hdwr sectors (300069 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sda: 586072368 512-byte hdwr sectors (300069 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD2500JS-00M 10.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ata2: bounce limit 0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, segment boundary 0xFFFFFFFF, hw segs 61

SCSI device sdb: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sdb: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb4 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 >

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: Using ADMA mode

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000006480 ctl 0xFFFFC200000064A0 bmdma 0xC400 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000006580 ctl 0xFFFFC200000065A0 bmdma 0xC408 irq 22

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 976773168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata3.00: ata3: dev 0 multi count 1

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata4.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 976773168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata4.00: ata4: dev 0 multi count 1

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 7H500F0   HA43 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ata3: bounce limit 0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, segment boundary 0xFFFFFFFF, hw segs 61

SCSI device sdc: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdc: write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sdc: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdc: write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdc: sdc1 sdc2

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdc

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 7H500F0   HA43 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ata4: bounce limit 0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, segment boundary 0xFFFFFFFF, hw segs 61

SCSI device sdd: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdd: write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sdd: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdd: write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdd: sdd1 sdd2

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdd

pata_amd 0000:00:06.0: version 0.2.7

ata: 0x170 IDE port busy

ata: conflict with ide1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

ata5: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xF000 irq 14

ata6: DUMMY

scsi4 : pata_amd

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x1F7

scsi5 : pata_amd

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

md: linear personality registered for level -1

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Freeing unused kernel memory: 328k freed

ata1: EH in ADMA mode, notifier 0x0 notifier_error 0x0 gen_ctl 0x1501000 status 0x500

ata1: CPB 0: ctl_flags 0x1f, resp_flags 0x1

ata1: Resetting port

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 11

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

SCSI device sda: 586072368 512-byte hdwr sectors (300069 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 21, io mem 0xfeb00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

input: PS/2 Logitech Mouse as /class/input/input1

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 20, io mem 0xd5004000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: invalid raid superblock magic on sdc2

md: sdc2 has invalid sb, not importing!

md: invalid raid superblock magic on sdd2

md: sdd2 has invalid sb, not importing!

md: autorun ...

md: considering sdd1 ...

md:  adding sdd1 ...

md:  adding sdc1 ...

md: sdb5 has different UUID to sdd1

md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdd1

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdd1

md: sda5 has different UUID to sdd1

md: sda2 has different UUID to sdd1

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdd1

md: created md4

md: bind<sdc1>

md: bind<sdd1>

md: running: <sdd1><sdc1>

raid1: raid set md4 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering sdb5 ...

md:  adding sdb5 ...

md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdb5

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb5

md:  adding sda5 ...

md: sda2 has different UUID to sdb5

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb5

md: created md2

md: bind<sda5>

md: bind<sdb5>

md: running: <sdb5><sda5>

raid1: raid set md2 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering sdb2 ...

md:  adding sdb2 ...

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb2

md:  adding sda2 ...

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb2

md: created md1

md: bind<sda2>

md: bind<sdb2>

md: running: <sdb2><sda2>

raid1: raid set md1 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering sdb1 ...

md:  adding sdb1 ...

md:  adding sda1 ...

md: created md0

md: bind<sda1>

md: bind<sdb1>

md: running: <sdb1><sda1>

raid1: raid set md0 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: ... autorun DONE.

ReiserFS: md1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: md1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: md1: journal params: device md1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: md1: checking transaction log (md1)

ReiserFS: md1: Using r5 hash to sort names

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8141 bound to 0000:00:0a.0

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c00

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c40

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [APCJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 54550 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 46896

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:07.0[A] -> Link [APC2] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

scsi6 : Adaptec AIC7XXX EISA/VLB/PCI SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 7.0

        <Adaptec 2940 Ultra SCSI adapter>

        aic7880: Ultra Wide Channel A, SCSI Id=7, 16/253 SCBs

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:06.0[A] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

0000:05:06.0: ttyS4 at I/O 0x9000 (irq = 16) is a 16550A

0000:05:06.0: ttyS5 at I/O 0x9400 (irq = 16) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:06.1[A] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

0000:05:06.1: ttyS0 at I/O 0x9800 (irq = 16) is a 16550A

0000:05:06.1: ttyS1 at I/O 0x9c00 (irq = 16) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-9755  Mon Feb 26 23:16:31 PST 2007

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.2

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x8

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xa

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

it87: Found IT8712F chip at 0x290, revision 7

it87: in3 is VCC (+5V)

it87: in7 is VCCH (+5V Stand-By)

md: md3 stopped.

ReiserFS: md2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: md2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: md2: journal params: device md2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: md2: checking transaction log (md2)

ReiserFS: md2: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sdb7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb7: journal params: device sdb7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb7: checking transaction log (sdb7)

ReiserFS: sdb7: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 987956k swap on /dev/sdb6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:987956k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

konqueror[8729]: segfault at 00007fffb83f6fe0 rip 00002b7af3d1fad0 rsp 00007fffb83f7008 error 6
```

Kernel configuration:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8

# Thu Aug  2 13:59:06 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_OUT_OF_LINE_PFN_TO_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_REORDER=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE_MAX_HWIFS=4

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PLATFORM is not set

```

----------

## mikers456

Oh yeah, I found this when googling my problem.  Its a post from Robert Hancock from lkml about the sata_nv driver and adding NCQ to 2.6.19.

See the last line in the quote below for excitement!

http://lwn.net/Articles/203532/

 *Quote:*   

> From:     Robert Hancock <hancockr@shaw.ca>
> 
>   To:     linux-kernel <linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org>, linux-ide@vger.kernel.org
> 
>   Subject:     [RFC PATCH] nForce4 ADMA with NCQ: It's aliiiive..
> ...

 

----------

## mikers456

Well... I'll be darned.  Adding the drive model to the /usr/src/linux/drivers/ata/libata-core.c file (see line 3339 in code below) made all the difference in the world.  Crashes be gone!

Maxtor 7H500F0 model drives with NCQ cause grief with the sata_nv driver on 2.6.19+ kernels.  Confirmed on 2.6.20 and 2.6.22.

file libata-core.c

```
   3291 static const struct ata_blacklist_entry ata_device_blacklist [] = {

   3292         /* Devices with DMA related problems under Linux */

   3293         { "WDC AC11000H",       NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3294         { "WDC AC22100H",       NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3295         { "WDC AC32500H",       NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3296         { "WDC AC33100H",       NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3297         { "WDC AC31600H",       NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3298         { "WDC AC32100H",       "24.09P07",     ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3299         { "WDC AC23200L",       "21.10N21",     ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3300         { "Compaq CRD-8241B",   NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3301         { "CRD-8400B",          NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3302         { "CRD-8480B",          NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3303         { "CRD-8482B",          NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3304         { "CRD-84",             NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3305         { "SanDisk SDP3B",      NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3306         { "SanDisk SDP3B-64",   NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3307         { "SANYO CD-ROM CRD",   NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3308         { "HITACHI CDR-8",      NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3309         { "HITACHI CDR-8335",   NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3310         { "HITACHI CDR-8435",   NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3311         { "Toshiba CD-ROM XM-6202B", NULL,      ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3312         { "TOSHIBA CD-ROM XM-1702BC", NULL,     ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3313         { "CD-532E-A",          NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3314         { "E-IDE CD-ROM CR-840",NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3315         { "CD-ROM Drive/F5A",   NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3316         { "WPI CDD-820",        NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3317         { "SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-148C", NULL,       ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3318         { "SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC",  NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3319         { "ATAPI CD-ROM DRIVE 40X MAXIMUM",NULL,ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3320         { "_NEC DV5800A",       NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3321         { "SAMSUNG CD-ROM SN-124","N001",       ATA_HORKAGE_NODMA },

   3322

   3323         /* Devices we expect to fail diagnostics */

   3324

   3325         /* Devices where NCQ should be avoided */

   3326         /* NCQ is slow */

   3327         { "WDC WD740ADFD-00",   NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NONCQ },

   3328         /* http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ide/14907 */

   3329         { "FUJITSU MHT2060BH",  NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NONCQ },

   3330         /* NCQ is broken */

   3331         { "Maxtor 6L250S0",     "BANC1G10",     ATA_HORKAGE_NONCQ },

   3332         /* NCQ hard hangs device under heavier load, needs hard power cycle */

   3333         { "Maxtor 6B250S0",     "BANC1B70",     ATA_HORKAGE_NONCQ },

   3334         /* Blacklist entries taken from Silicon Image 3124/3132

   3335            Windows driver .inf file - also several Linux problem reports */

   3336         { "HTS541060G9SA00",    "MB3OC60D",     ATA_HORKAGE_NONCQ, },

   3337         { "HTS541080G9SA00",    "MB4OC60D",     ATA_HORKAGE_NONCQ, },

   3338         { "HTS541010G9SA00",    "MBZOC60D",     ATA_HORKAGE_NONCQ, },

   3339         { "Maxtor 7H500F0",     NULL,           ATA_HORKAGE_NONCQ, },

   3340

   3341

   3342         /* Devices with NCQ limits */

   3343

   3344

   3345         /* End Marker */

   3346         { }

   3347 };

:             
```

----------

